# Fancy Guppy Question



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

I wanted to get just fancy male guppies for my 20gal because when I have had guppies in the past they overpopulated my tank so fast and no one wanted the fry. But would only males make them too aggressive with each other? Thanks!


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nah, go for it. I have a 55 gal with males only. They never bother each other.


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

Great, thanks!


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

They might nip at each other a little but that's just male guppies. they should be fine


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

do you not have any friends with cichlids??


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

Um..no. Would they eat the babies!?


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep! There a much better feeder fish than goldfish as they don't carry loads of bugs.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I have hundreds of guppies in all sizes and shapes. I acquired them originally to provide feeders for my angels and it worked. But my guppies are way too attractive just to feed the big guys so now I am trying to breed my own strain of fancy red tail tuxedos with an in endler cross. Might be interesting. However, if you do nothing but keep a few medium size tetras in with your guppies like black skirt tetras or Buenos Aires tetras you will not have a overpopulation problem. Or just do nothing and the and the guppies will do it for you. I suspect you have been setting up fry saver traps to save all the lives which is the real source of the problem .


----------

